# 12th Fret has a 1959 LP standard.



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wow.










❌SOLD❌Gibson Les Paul Standard Sunburst, 1959


Once in a while we come across significant instruments like this, genuine, 1959 Gibson Les Paul Standard in Sunburst. Priced in USD.




www.12fret.com


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Hope they took out a bigger insurance policy for a while...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Headstock break and it's STILL $159,000. USD?


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Headstock break and it's STILL $159,000. USD?


No..add says $190,000 US
Damn..Just out of my price range🤣


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Headstock break and it's STILL $159,000. USD?


190k usd.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

$190,000 USD=$240,000 CAD


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

That seems crazy, but if you put the $799 USD into the S&P500 in Jan of 1959, it would be worth $190k as of July 31st of this year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Grainslayer said:


> No..add says $190,000 US
> Damn..Just out of my price range🤣


Ooops.

Ok, that makes sense then, LOL.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Asking for it's weight in gold in $CDN.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

crann said:


> That seems crazy, but if you put the $799 USD into the S&P500 in Jan of 1959, it would be worth $190k as of July 31st of this year.



Broken headstock?

Yes, if anyone can repair one it's the 12th Fret, but......

Meh, some collector will grab it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Only a collector can afford it IMO. Thats how these work now. Or a new lottery winner haha.

$280k ish after taxes...

I bet the staff freaked out a little when that came in.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Meh, some collector will grab it.


I would but it's a plaintop. I hear Bonamassa just announced a few Ontario dates with opening act Norm and Rarities.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

crann said:


> I would but it's a plaintop. I hear Bonamassa just announced a few Ontario dates with opening act Norm and Rarities.


Yeah, I had my $190,000 USD all ready to pull the trigger until I read about that headstock repair.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Ive never played a 59 but I think id rather spend that 190k on a room full of cool guitars instead of just one id be scared to touch.I wonder how much the headstock crack depreciates the value.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grainslayer said:


> Ive never played a 59 but I think id rather spend that 190k on a room full of cool guitars instead of just one id be scared to touch.I wonder how much the headstock crack depreciates the value.


Arent mint ones $300k USD and up?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

While they're rare, desirable, and valuable I think you can get an objectively better guitar for about 1/40 of that price. This one's a bottom feeder with the broken headstock, ultimately destined to leave it's new owner wanting more. Hopefully someone will buy it and have it routed for a kahler.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Christ, I am scared to touch a guitar of mine that cost $2K. I can only imagine how nuts I would be around one that cost 100 times that much. 

"Don't touch it. Don't even look at it."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> While they're rare, desirable, and valuable I think you can get an objectively better guitar for about 1/40 of that price. This one's a bottom feeder with the broken headstock, ultimately destined to leave it's new owner wanting more. Hopefully someone will buy it and have it routed for a kahler.


EMGs too. Route a nice battery compartment in the back.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> While they're rare, desirable, and valuable I think you can get an objectively better guitar for about 1/40 of that price. This one's a bottom feeder with the broken headstock, ultimately destined to leave it's new owner wanting more. Hopefully someone will buy it and have it routed for a kahler.


That and maybe get a luthier to swap out that broken neck with one of those Chibson necks people are raving about.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

They replaced a chunk of wood on the wing of the headstock after the break.

I’m not as excited about this guitar as compared to something I could actually afford. A ‘59 standard isn’t really a guitar anymore, it’s an investment or a luxury item. There’s no expectation that it will be played. I would get a bigger thrill from seeing the guitar my buddy picked up. Beauty guitar though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Broken headstock?
> 
> Yes, if anyone can repair one it's the 12th Fret, but......
> 
> Meh, some collector will grab it.



They didn't repair it, someone else did. 12th Fret just touched up the repair cosmetically.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Think I'll pass on this one...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hmm .. my wife's out of town for the day. 
Maybe I could quickly remortgage the house and deal with the divorce tomorrow?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> That seems crazy, but if you put the $799 USD into the S&P500 in Jan of 1959, it would be worth $190k as of July 31st of this year.


The MSRP of a Les Paul Standard in 1959 was $265 plus $42.50 for the case so $307.50 US.
So that would translate into just over $73k.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> The MSRP of a Les Paul Standard in 1959 was $265 plus $42.50 for the case so $307.50 US.
> So that would translate into just over $73k.
> 
> View attachment 379038


Now add the less than 700 made.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Christ, I am scared to touch a guitar of mine that cost $2K. I can only imagine how nuts I would be around one that cost 100 times that much.
> 
> "Don't touch it. Don't even look at it."


Please play the $2k guitar. Thats why it was built.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> The MSRP of a Les Paul Standard in 1959 was $265 plus $42.50 for the case so $307.50 US.


Good stuff, bad info source on my end.


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

How about pooling money with $5 shares?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm no Gibson expert but shouldn't it have binding "nibs" at the ends of the frets if they're original frets?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Budda said:


> Please play the $2k guitar. Thats why it was built.


But it's so sparkly and pretty!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> The MSRP of a Les Paul Standard in 1959 was $265 plus $42.50 for the case so $307.50 US.
> So that would *translate *into just over $73k.
> 
> View attachment 379038


Something definitely could get lost in translation, as they were originally "Spanish" guitars.

To keep it consistent, they should have named the guitar "Los Pablos." The French version would largely remain the same - "Les Pauls"

Fascinating document by the way!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> But it's so sparkly and pretty!


I whacked a brand new Les Paul Custom off the top of an amp last night playing in low light. Have not yet inspected for "character" yet. Better to have a few bumps than never to enjoy it though.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I whacked a brand new Les Paul Custom off the top of an amp last night playing in low light. Have not yet inspected for "character" yet. Better to have a few bumps than never to enjoy it though.


When I buy a used guitar (at least the expensive ones) I don’t mind a couple dings because it takes the worry out of me putting the first one on it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Now add the less than 700 made.


And out of that 700 there are only 2500 remaining.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty nasty headstock break too. Two dowels. Generally when 12th Fret does them you don't see that.

I know they didn't do the repair, they just cleaned it up, but....


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Trades?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Jaime said:


> Trades?


I've got two Squier's and a Schecter custom shop, plus my Pokemon collection.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

I believe Mike Campbell’s and Jason Isbell’s were in the $500k ballpark. (Usd)


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

And kirk Hammet's was around 2 million..The headstock was busted clean off that one at some point also..But hey,its Greeny.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

BlueRocker said:


> I whacked a brand new Les Paul Custom off the top of an amp last night playing in low light. Have not yet inspected for "character" yet. Better to have a few bumps than never to enjoy it though.


I will admit part of my reticence comes from the Dimarzio SD in the bridge. Given that it's the Jackson Jack Butler, it NEEDS a PAF Pro. 

That SD sounds wrong. And crappy on top of that.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

is the store open to the Public yet ?? or still in panic mode ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fred Gifford said:


> is the store open to the Public yet ?? or still in panic mode ?


Public isnt greasin' up a 1959 LP haha.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Budda said:


> Public isnt greasin' up a 1959 LP haha.


I think I'm going to head over there and wear a business suit, and see if they'll let me play it!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

fernieite said:


> I think I'm going to head over there and wear a business suit, and see if they'll let me play it!


Better yet, bring an older, well dressed, potential investor looking person and act as their tester?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_The pots are the original Centralab units with codes (including 134907) indicating manufacture during the 7th week of 1959. The pickups are the original 1959 construction PAF models. The neck pickup top bobbin is white, and the bridge pickup top bobbin is black. The ABR-1 bridge and tailpiece are original. _

One would imagine that they would've included pics in the ad because I highly doubt that they would let anyone open it up on their counter for verification.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe I’ll swing by the local sperm bank next week and throw down a couple of loads should be able to raise $190K USD no problem and then buy that guitar.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

The 12th fret...

Damn, "how much did you say for a nut job?!?!?!"


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

crann said:


> That seems crazy, but if you put the $799 USD into the S&P500 in Jan of 1959, it would be worth $190k as of July 31st of this year.


Buying property would have been an even better investment.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Think the seller would be down for a trade involving a ‘modified’ mexi tele and a Cool Cat distortion pedal (obviously used just once)?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Pretty dull example. I wonder if they'd let me try it through my rig.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Prsman said:


> Think the seller would be down for a trade involving a ‘modified’ mexi tele and a Cool Cat distortion pedal (obviously used just once)?


Might have to throw in a Line 6 Spider.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Wardo said:


> Maybe I’ll swing by the local sperm bank next week and throw down a couple of loads should be able to raise $190K USD no problem and then buy that guitar.





SmoggyTwinkles said:


> The 12th fret...
> 
> Damn, "how much did you say for a nut job?!?!?!"


Why do I feel like these back-to-back posts are connected....


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

zztomato said:


> Pretty dull example. I wonder if they'd let me try it through my rig.


Agreed. I wouldn't pay more than $180K for it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry boys…
But I highly doubt they’re gonna turn down this offer.. pretty much fawkin mine I’d say…


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Prsman said:


> Think the seller would be down for a trade involving a ‘modified’ mexi tele and a Cool Cat distortion pedal (obviously used just once)?





Diablo said:


> Might have to throw in a Line 6 Spider.


I read that first post and immediately hit “quote” so I could finish reading the thread, then come back with a Line 6 joke. My hopes were quickly dashed when I saw someone almost immediately beat me to it.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

As an investment, if in that world I'd be looking for a better one. As a guitar, I'd be afraid to play it much, and it could never go anywhere but home...where I'd need to insure it like crazy.

I think I'll pass.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

Grainslayer said:


> And kirk Hammet's was around 2 million..The headstock was busted clean off that one at some point also..But hey,its Greeny.



Hammet on the sale and more

same and more

By all accounts it was under a million, and possibly was $200,000-$400,000, but not much more.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

No takers at $190K USD…now $160K USD…


----------

